# Adppted--Wilmington, DE-Sunny-5 yr. old Female Gold. Ret. needs home



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just got this email

﻿ 
THIS Gorgeous "Golden girl" needs to be rehomed. She's PERFECT in every way--a gentle soul good with cats, dogs. A good loving home is a must for this sweetie.


The contact is: Kelly at 302.540.3603 or [email protected]


("Sunny")

Please spread the word about this pretty girl. (The pic is about two years old.) Sunny used to live with a co-worker of mine, but due to a divorce went to live with friends of hers. Now the friend is unable to give Sunny the time and attention she needs and deserves, and wants to find her a new home (before taking her to the SPCA ... ) Sunny is spayed, and my co-worker will pay to have her brought UTD on shots. Sunny was raised with another dog and 2 cats, and currently lives with a cat.

*The CONTACT is: Kelly at 302.540.3606 or [email protected]* 

**I am going to email Kelly and tell her to try contacting the Golden Ret. Rescue, but thought someone on here might be interested in adopting her.
.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

I got this email about this golden girl this a.m.-I contacted Kelly via email when the message came in. I gave her the name of the two Golden Rescues in DE with their contact info.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy: Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for SUNNY.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll send this post out to a few contacts I have.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have just heard *GRREAT* in Maryland is taking her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

That is SO WONDERFUL!!! So excited for Sunny!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I wish that every dog in need of a home, got this happy and ending*

I emld. Kelly to ask if Sunny got her home through a rescue and herE is her reply-I wish all of the unwanted dogs ended up with such a happy ending!

*Someone read about Sunny on a rescue site, so kind of. When Sunny met this woman, her bark sounded like she was saying “mommy.” This woman had proof of vet visits for many years with her last golden and already has a grooming appt set up for tomorrow. Sunny also has 40 acres to run (a farm). It could not be better and she loves her new family already….. I feel lucky to have had her but I realize she was not getting enough from us as her family*.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

How fantastic!
A happy ending--or really--a happy beginning for Sunny!


----------

